# Sundown: Mogul Plan



## Greg (Oct 22, 2008)

Hold on to your bump skis, Sundown faithful! I just got word that the plan is to seed Temptor as soon as conditions allow, which means basically when there is enough snow on it. There will be no waiting for Tom's Treat to open this season. Chris's goal is to open the day after Thanksgiving! If he can make enough snow on it and and has enough time to seed it, they will! Snowmaking system test will happen on 11/15 and once the weather allows for it, it's game effin on! Think *COLD!*

Thanksgiving weekend seeded bumps? How's that for a Wednesday afternoon ski jones boost? :-o


----------



## drjeff (Oct 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> Hold on to your bump skis, Sundown faithful! I just got word that the plan is to seed Temptor as soon as conditions allow, which means basically when there is enough snow on it. There will be no waiting for Tom's Treat to open this season. Chris's goal is to open the day after Thanksgiving! If he can make enough snow on it and and has enough time to seed it, they will! Snowmaking system test will happen on 11/15 and once the weather allows for it, it's game effin on! Think *COLD!*
> 
> Thanksgiving weekend seeded bumps? How's that for a Wednesday afternoon ski jones boost? :-o



Greg will now away from his computer for a few minutes to clean himself up after getting that news      :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2008)

Good stuff!  Thanks for the Wednesday boost.   Let's hope this is the year they're actually able to open the day after T-Day.  While it would have been cool the last few years I secretly didn't want it to happen since it would mean I'd have to work, not this year though!  

Here's to opening day with bumps on Temptor!  If that happens I don't care what else is going on in my life that day, I WILL be there! 8)

I'd like to use the space to preemptively apologize to my family, friends, coworkers, etc.. for whatever I might blow off to ski.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 22, 2008)

Great news, now all I have to do is order that seasons pass still.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 22, 2008)

If they open with bumps on Temptor I would consider a bump marathon.  Get there for the opening bell, ski like mad, have lunch, ski like made, quick little dinner to refuel, and ski on until the closing bell.  Man am I writing checks my out of shape ass can't cash...


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 22, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Great news, now all I have to do is order that seasons pass still.



when is the deadline before the price goes up?  i already purchased.  trying to get up there one of the next couple of weekends to get my pic taken.


----------



## powhunter (Oct 22, 2008)

Great news!!!  I was up there today...picked up my pass...hoping to BS with Jarrod but he wasnt around 

steve


----------



## severine (Oct 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'd like to use the space to preemptively apologize to my family, friends, coworkers, etc.. for whatever I might blow off to ski.


What goes around, comes around... 



Grassi21 said:


> when is the deadline before the price goes up?  i already purchased.  trying to get up there one of the next couple of weekends to get my pic taken.


10/31 for the current prices


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> If they open with bumps on Temptor I would consider a bump marathon.  Get there for the opening bell, ski like mad, have lunch, ski like made, quick little dinner to refuel, and ski on until the closing bell.  Man am I writing checks my out of shape ass can't cash...



dood, now you're just getting nutty!  I like it!



o3jeff said:


> Great news, now all I have to do is order that seasons pass still.





Grassi21 said:


> when is the deadline before the price goes up?  i already purchased.  trying to get up there one of the next couple of weekends to get my pic taken.



The deadline is 10/31.  Starting this weekend the Welcome Center is open from 10-1 on Saturdays.  I'm not sure what they do on the weekend of the Ski Swap, but I'm guessing you can't take care of your pass that day.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> dood, now you're just getting nutty!  I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmmmm.  i wanted to drop my old heads off for the swap.  might be able to kill 2 birds with 1 stone...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> hmmmm.  i wanted to drop my old heads off for the swap.  might be able to kill 2 birds with 1 stone...



That's what I was saying, I not sure if you can take care of passes during the ski swap.  They use the welcome center as the check out counter for the swap...

FYI, you can drop off your gear starting at 4pm on Friday.  I recommend getting it up there sooner than later to get the biggest possible audience.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 22, 2008)

most excellent news.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice avatar Pat!


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Oct 22, 2008)

Good news!


----------



## Greg (Oct 23, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Let's hope this is the year they're actually able to open the day after T-Day.



It seems to me winter is about two weeks ahead of schedule. I went with the winter style on October 4 after our first frost which is about 2 weeks ahead of last year IIRC. Also check out this pic of Sugarloaf from this morning:







Last year's first snowfall didn't happen until 11/8/07:






Given the fact that turkey day is so late this year, I'm hopeful Sundown can pull it off. Psyched!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 23, 2008)

I like your line of thinking.


----------



## downhill04 (Oct 23, 2008)

OK I'm leaving the office now to go buy some new bump skis 

Do we have an AZ outting set up for Turkey day?


----------



## Greg (Oct 23, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> OK I'm leaving the office now to go buy some new bump skis



:lol:

http://www.untracked.com/p1318-07_k2_cabrawler_expert_mogul_skis.html

http://www.levelninesports.com/head-mad-trix-mogul-skis-171cm-p-2371.html

Those of you that scored the Heads at $99 got a steal. I haven't seen them that cheap since.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 23, 2008)

Greg said:


> :lol:
> 
> http://www.untracked.com/p1318-07_k2_cabrawler_expert_mogul_skis.html
> 
> ...



Should have got two pairs I guess.  That's a pretty good price on those Cabrawlers, isn't it?


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 23, 2008)

Please stop posting links t great bump ski deals.  My wallet and wife can't handle it.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Oct 23, 2008)

From what I'm told, best bump ski on the market is the F17.  Expensive, yes.  But the skis are hand made in Italy, as opposed to machine made in China.  I'm hoping to ski a pair this season and then give you all a first-hand report.  But suffice it to say that seven of the US mogul team members are on F17s, along with pros across the world.

Buy 'em at www.mogulskiing.net/hart_skis.html for the lowest price on the internet!

***Just figured I'd throw a bit of free advertising into this thread!


----------



## Big Game (Oct 23, 2008)

Damn they know how to run a hill. Here's hoping Powder Ridge ends up with the same love.


----------



## downhill04 (Oct 23, 2008)

OK I’m definitely getting bump skis today and I’m going to pick up that one day per week pass for Sundown before the 31st. I will let you know tomorrow what skis I end up with.

Greg you are killing my wallet today :wink:

Game on!!!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 23, 2008)

Big Game said:


> Damn they know how to run a hill. Here's hoping Powder Ridge ends up with the same love.



I haven't heard anything recently, but the last I heard it didn't sound too good for Powder Ridge.


----------



## Greg (Oct 23, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> OK I’m definitely getting bump skis today and I’m going to pick up that one day per week pass for Sundown before the 31st. I will let you know tomorrow what skis I end up with.
> 
> Greg you are killing my wallet today :wink:
> 
> Game on!!!!!!



Buh-ha-ha-ha-ha! :evil:  My cult of Sundown mogul madness is growing!

Resistance is futile... :lol:


----------



## MrMagic (Oct 23, 2008)

ill be at sundown tonight,  i will relay any sundown-lowdown if i hear anything good


----------



## downhill04 (Oct 23, 2008)

Greg said:


> Buh-ha-ha-ha-ha! :evil:  My cult of Sundown mogul madness is growing!
> 
> Resistance is futile... :lol:



Well one item checked off the list and one to go. I just bought a pair of left over Dynastar trouble makers. They are a lot skinnier than the public enemies that I usually ski on. I have a friend who owns Ski Haus in Brewster NY. He talked me into then and said they are a good ski for bumps. I got a good deal too seeing as they were a left over ski.







Now I just need to get that pass.

When I get home and the wife sees me pulling a new pair of skis out of the car I’m going to say “Greg made me do it. Blame him.”


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 23, 2008)

BushMogulMaster said:


> From what I'm told, best bump ski on the market is the F17.  Expensive, yes.  But the skis are hand made in Italy, as opposed to machine made in China.  I'm hoping to ski a pair this season and then give you all a first-hand report.  But suffice it to say that seven of the US mogul team members are on F17s, along with pros across the world.
> 
> Buy 'em at www.mogulskiing.net/hart_skis.html for the lowest price on the internet!
> 
> ***Just figured I'd throw a bit of free advertising into this thread!



question on the Harts....

why the slightly bigger side cut on the shorter boards?


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Oct 23, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> question on the Harts....
> 
> why the slightly bigger side cut on the shorter boards?



Good question.

The sidecut is designed as such to allow initiation of the edge more quickly in the bumps so that your turns are more efficient (i.e., less sliding).  They aren't designed to carve in the sense that a slalom or GS ski is designed, but rather for quick edge to edge transfer and initiation for a smooth mogul turn.

As to the reasoning for more sidecut on shorter boards, I'm not sure but I will look into it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 23, 2008)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Good question.
> 
> The sidecut is designed as such to allow initiation of the edge more quickly in the bumps so that your turns are more efficient (i.e., less sliding).  They aren't designed to carve in the sense that a slalom or GS ski is designed, but rather for quick edge to edge transfer and initiation for a smooth mogul turn.
> 
> As to the reasoning for more sidecut on shorter boards, I'm not sure but I will look into it.



I guess the reason I ask is that in seems counter intuitive to me, i.e. one would think the longer boards would have a touch more side cut to help initiate the turn.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 23, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> Well one item checked off the list and one to go. I just bought a pair of left over Dynastar trouble makers. They are a lot skinnier than the public enemies that I usually ski on. I have a friend who owns Ski Haus in Brewster NY. He talked me into then and said they are a good ski for bumps. I got a good deal too seeing as they were a left over ski.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those look sweet!  I like the graphics.  What's the dimensions on them?


----------



## mondeo (Oct 23, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I guess the reason I ask is that in seems counter intuitive to me, i.e. one would think the longer boards would have a touch more side cut to help initiate the turn.



So I'm not the only one who noticed that...


----------



## downhill04 (Oct 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Those look sweet!  I like the graphics.  What's the dimensions on them?



They are 175's. I'm not sure the actual measurement for the width, but they are a lot skinnier than my Pub E's. They are very flexible to.


----------



## Greg (Oct 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Those look sweet!  I like the graphics.  What's the dimensions on them?





downhill04 said:


> They are 175's. I'm not sure the actual measurement for the width, but they are a lot skinnier than my Pub E's. They are very flexible to.



Actually, they look to be a 2006 Dynastar Nothin' But Trouble:

http://www.evogear.com/outlet/skis/dynastar-nothin-but-trouble-2006-2.aspx

So the dimensions are 112-78-102. Kinda like a slightly narrower Legend. Not a ton of sidecut, supposed to be pretty soft, and twin tipped. I think they will work very well in the bumps as well as on other part of the mountian. Enjoy!


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 24, 2008)

BushMogulMaster said:


> From what I'm told, best bump ski on the market is the F17.  Expensive, yes.  But the skis are hand made in Italy, as opposed to machine made in China.  I'm hoping to ski a pair this season and then give you all a first-hand report.  But suffice it to say that seven of the US mogul team members are on F17s, along with pros across the world.
> 
> Buy 'em at www.mogulskiing.net/hart_skis.html for the lowest price on the internet!
> 
> ***Just figured I'd throw a bit of free advertising into this thread!





Not trying to be a PIA, but, is your opinion on the F17 colored by your site's partnership with Hart skis?  Or, did you seek out a partnership with Hart because of their quality product?


----------



## Greg (Oct 24, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Not trying to be a PIA, but, is your opinion on the F17 colored by your site's partnership with Hart skis?  Or, did you seek out a partnership with Hart because of their quality product?



I don't have a problem with BMM doing some shilling here. If they were race skis, I'd ban his ass though. :lol:


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Oct 24, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Not trying to be a PIA, but, is your opinion on the F17 colored by your site's partnership with Hart skis?  Or, did you seek out a partnership with Hart because of their quality product?



I assure you I wouldn't just go on their word.  However, I do trust the opinion of the US team members who are 100% sold on the ski.

As I said, I'll hopefully be skiing a pair of the boards this season, and will gladly provide a 100% honest opinion.  However, based on the construction of the ski, and the fact the they are selling lots of pros on it, I trust that it really is that good.

FWIW, I initiated contact with Hart, not vise-versa.  I was informed that they may have had some interest in partnering with someone online, so I took the initiative.


Thanks, Greg.  If I was advertising race skis... I'd ban myself!


----------



## severine (Oct 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> Actually, they look to be a 2006 Dynastar Nothin' But Trouble:
> 
> http://www.evogear.com/outlet/skis/dynastar-nothin-but-trouble-2006-2.aspx
> 
> So the dimensions are 112-78-102. Kinda like a slightly narrower Legend. Not a ton of sidecut, supposed to be pretty soft, and twin tipped. I think they will work very well in the bumps as well as on other part of the mountian. Enjoy!


Like my Maries, which one of the Divas who went to mogul camp this summer was told would be good for bumps.  (Well, "good" not "great mogul ski"... you know what I mean...)


----------



## Greg (Oct 24, 2008)

severine said:


> Like my Maries, which one of the Divas who went to mogul camp this summer was told would be good for bumps.  (Well, "good" not "great mogul ski"... you know what I mean...)



Jay's a ripper. He'll get them to ski great. At some point, it’s not the tools, it’s the craftsman...


----------



## downhill04 (Oct 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> Jay's a ripper. He'll get them to ski great. At some point, it’s not the tools, it’s the craftsman...



You must be confusing me with another AZer. I'm just an old man trying to keep up with the damn whipper snappers. Oh to be 18 again


----------



## 2knees (Oct 24, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> You must be confusing me with another AZer. I'm just an old man trying to keep up with the damn whipper snappers. Oh to be 18 again




:lol:  yeah riiiiiggghtt.

dont be sandbagging dude, we all have seen the evidence.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 24, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> You must be confusing me with another AZer. I'm just an old man trying to keep up with the damn whipper snappers. Oh to be 18 again



Yeah, and I'm a gaper who sticks to Tom's Treat...


Shut up Greg and Pat...


----------



## Greg (Oct 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, and I'm a gaper who sticks to Tom's Treat...
> 
> 
> Shut up Greg and Pat...



Uhmmm......okay, nevermind.


----------



## downhill04 (Oct 24, 2008)

2knees said:


> :lol:  yeah riiiiiggghtt.
> 
> dont be sandbagging dude, we all have seen the evidence.



You mean the only run we made together last year when I hit a tiny little jump on the side of a trail and was laid up for 9 months? uke: Maybe I can make it 2 runs this year before hurting myself again haha


----------



## 2knees (Oct 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, and I'm a gaper who sticks to Tom's Treat...
> 
> 
> Shut up Greg and Pat...



you lost me.


----------



## downhill04 (Oct 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, and I'm a gaper who sticks to Tom's Treat...
> 
> 
> Shut up Greg and Pat...



I'm not Greg or Pat ...... Now that you mention it I have seen you on Tom's Treat a few times :razz:


----------



## Greg (Oct 24, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> You mean the only run we made together last year when I hit a tiny little jump on the side of a trail and was laid up for 9 months? uke: Maybe I can make it 2 runs this year before hurting myself again haha



I got in that powder day earlier in the month with ya. I know how you roll. Big cross off the kicker landing flat and smashing your head on the snow....


----------



## Greg (Oct 24, 2008)

2knees said:


> you lost me.



He was being sarcastic and was trying to preemptively keep us from picking on him. Yeah....like that'll work.


----------



## downhill04 (Oct 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> I got in that powder day earlier in the month with ya. I know how you roll. Big cross off the kicker landing flat and smashing your head on the snow....



LMAO that was one of my finest crashes.


----------



## downhill04 (Oct 24, 2008)

Damn it would old man winter show up already. All this talk about skiing is driving me nuts. I need to get out there NOW. I knew there was a reason I stayed away from AZ all summer. Jones level is at a 10 today


----------



## Greg (Oct 24, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> Damn it would old man winter show up already. All this talk about skiing is driving me nuts. I need to get out there NOW. I knew there was a reason I stayed away from AZ all summer. Jones level is at a 10 today



Here. Watch this. It'll make you feel better:



I don't want any comment from deadheadskier on the corny ass soundtrack.. :roll: :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Oct 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> He was being sarcastic and was trying to preemptively keep us from picking on him. Yeah....like that'll work.




ahh, i'm slow today.

got any pics of the dumper air?


----------



## Greg (Oct 24, 2008)

2knees said:


> got any pics of the dumper air?



1:20


----------



## downhill04 (Oct 24, 2008)

Greg you are not helping.

BTW I love the dumper air


----------



## Greg (Oct 24, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> BTW I love the dumper air



I've found an even more radical display of the famous dumper air in Marge's Bump or Bust vid. 1:16:



:flag:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> 1:20



That was even less dumper than usual.  Rad. 8)


----------



## bvibert (Oct 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> I've found an even more radical display of the famous dumper air in Marge's Bump or Bust vid. 1:16:
> 
> 
> 
> :flag:



That was even better, but I don't think I was even air born in that shot... :dunce:


----------



## Greg (Oct 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That was even better, but I don't think I was even air born in that shot... :dunce:



:lol: You're a good sport, B...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 24, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> Greg you are not helping.
> 
> BTW I love the dumper air



Greg is definitely not helping, on a scale of 1-10 I'd say I'm at about a 35 today...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> :lol: You're a good sport, B...



There's no denying my lack of ability to air it out.  That's something I intend on working on this year.


----------



## downhill04 (Oct 24, 2008)

I have to log off now. I have gotten nothing accomplished at work today. Plus if I keep talking skiing I’m going to end up booking a flight to CO tonight to ski tomorrow.

I will say this, a 360 dumper air would look pretty sick.

Hmmmm Jet Blue for JFK to DEN tonight at 8:00?????? Damn you Greg!!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 24, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> I will say this, a 360 dumper air would look pretty sick.



I'll have to work on that this season.


----------



## Greg (Oct 24, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> I will say this, a 360 dumper air would look pretty sick.





bvibert said:


> I'll have to work on that this season.



Invert it and then you're on to something...


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 24, 2008)

_



I will say this, a 360 dumper air would look pretty sick.

Click to expand...

_ 


bvibert said:


> I'll have to work on that this season.


 
Eat lots of beans, and go for the 720!


----------



## Greg (Nov 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> Thanksgiving weekend seeded bumps?



http://www.accuweather.com/us/ct/ne...tner=forecastfox&traveler=1&zipChg=1&metric=0

My fingers are crossed so tightly that I'm beginning to cut off circulation.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/us/ct/ne...tner=forecastfox&traveler=1&zipChg=1&metric=0
> 
> My fingers are crossed so tightly that I'm beginning to cut off circulation.



 :beer:


----------



## Madroch (Nov 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/us/ct/ne...tner=forecastfox&traveler=1&zipChg=1&metric=0
> 
> My fingers are crossed so tightly that I'm beginning to cut off circulation.



Just tuned the skis- took off the summer wax, did the edges, p-texed a few small nicks, and put on a new coat of wax- guessing temp wise but I just had to do it (30ish about always works anyway)!


----------



## Greg (Nov 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Thanksgiving weekend seeded bumps?



Perhaps?


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Nov 20, 2008)

I brought the subject up at a meeting last week and, there was no resistance to the idea. It will be a matter of weather and timing. I should know for sure by Tuesday.


----------



## Greg (Nov 20, 2008)

Chris Sullivan said:


> I brought the subject up at a meeting last week and, there was no resistance to the idea. It will be a matter of weather and timing. I should know for sure by Tuesday.



We all need to pitch in and buy Chris a lot of beer.


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> We all need to pitch in and buy Chris a lot of beer.



Im down for a case or two if that will get some bumps for opening day.


editted for typo's.........still getting used to typing on my iPhone


----------



## jarrodski (Nov 20, 2008)

Paulener Oktober fest is a good curency....


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 20, 2008)

If there are bumps on opening day I will be showing up with a case of that for you and another case of Chris's choice.

I have never heard of that beer...where can I pickl it up if I need to


----------



## Greg (Nov 20, 2008)

For the spring bump comp we should all bring a case of beer for Chris and Jarrod. It will keep them happy all summer. By the time they sleep it off, it will be time to start making snow again!


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 20, 2008)

Will you be putting them in on the side of Exhibition this year for me have a hack at?


----------



## Greg (Nov 20, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Will you be putting them in on the side of Exhibition this year for me have a hack at?



Yes.


----------



## severine (Nov 20, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Will you be putting them in on the side of Exhibition this year for me have a hack at?


I'll join you, since I'm such a hack at the bumps. Tried to do the edges on Exhibition (so I could bail easily) and never made it past halfway. I think it was Randi or Tim who told me, though, that it was actually easier in the middle. D'oh!


----------



## downhill04 (Nov 20, 2008)

Count me in for a case. Bring on them bumps!!:grin:


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2009)

I talked to Chris Sullivan tonight and the plan is to smash and reseed Temptor in the next couple days with the expectation to be able to top dress them Thursday and Friday nights. Sweet!


----------



## severine (Jan 6, 2009)

It was time. Even without skiing them I could tell that they were not what they once were anymore. Didn't look right at all. Did he say anything about Exhibition bumps?


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2009)

severine said:


> Did he say anything about Exhibition bumps?



He didn't mention Ex.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 7, 2009)

Speaking on Sundown bumps, and this has probably been hit on before but I'm too lazy to search things this AM 

Yesterday I'm sitting in a local restaurant eating lunch and they had ESPN on the Plasma over the bar, and a commercial for Sundown comes on.  Towards the end there's this guy skiing bumps(decently I might add) wearing an outifit that looks a heck of alot like Greg's in the avatar pic.

Would that be you Greg???  An attempt to concur another media form maybe??


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 7, 2009)

Greg said:


> He didn't mention Ex.



We need these so Carrie and I can compete against eachother in the newb division! Maybe I will have to try Temptor with small fresh bumps this weekend.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 7, 2009)

Greg said:


> I talked to Chris Sullivan tonight and the plan is to smash and reseed Temptor in the next couple days with the expectation to be able to top dress them Thursday and Friday nights. Sweet!



yum yum.  i love the breaking in period.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 7, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Speaking on Sundown bumps, and this has probably been hit on before but I'm too lazy to search things this AM
> 
> Yesterday I'm sitting in a local restaurant eating lunch and they had ESPN on the Plasma over the bar, and a commercial for Sundown comes on.  Towards the end there's this guy skiing bumps(decently I might add) wearing an outifit that looks a heck of alot like Greg's in the avatar pic.
> 
> Would that be you Greg???  An attempt to concur another media form maybe??



i saw the same commercial.  i think it was greg.  i saw it while m wife was watching the lifetime channel.  ;-)


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 7, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> We need these so Carrie and I can compete against eachother in the newb division! Maybe I will have to try Temptor with small fresh bumps this weekend.



Get on those fresh bumps!  It was the most important step for me to start skiing the bumps on Nor Easter last season.  Your skills grow withe the bumps.


----------



## severine (Jan 7, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> We need these so Carrie and I can compete against eachother in the newb division! Maybe I will have to try Temptor with small fresh bumps this weekend.


Maybe I won't eat so much snow with fresh bumps?  :lol:

I've looked down the line on Nor'Easter many times contemplating just going for it... I go in on the edge, go around one or two, and bail because I start picking up too much speed and it scares the crap out of me. I would try Temptor with fresh bumps but, as I've said many times before, I have a hard time with the pitch on Temptor without bumps; psychological thing after hurting myself after a big fall last season when trying to show off for Tim and Randi.  But I really do want to try them. I've been working on my quick turns on Ex!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 7, 2009)

severine said:


> Maybe I won't eat so much snow with fresh bumps?  :lol:
> 
> I've looked down the line on Nor'Easter many times contemplating just going for it... I go in on the edge, go around one or two, and bail because I start picking up too much speed and it scares the crap out of me. I would try Temptor with fresh bumps but, as I've said many times before, I have a hard time with the pitch on Temptor without bumps; psychological thing after hurting myself after a big fall last season when trying to show off for Tim and Randi.  But I really do want to try them. I've been working on my quick turns on Ex!



Sounds like me over the last two seasons.  You'll get there if you want to.  I'm still a hack but I'm proficient enough so that I only want to ski bumps.


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Speaking on Sundown bumps, and this has probably been hit on before but I'm too lazy to search things this AM
> 
> Yesterday I'm sitting in a local restaurant eating lunch and they had ESPN on the Plasma over the bar, and a commercial for Sundown comes on.  Towards the end there's this guy skiing bumps(decently I might add) wearing an outifit that looks a heck of alot like Greg's in the avatar pic.
> 
> Would that be you Greg???  An attempt to concur another media form maybe??





Grassi21 said:


> i saw the same commercial.  i think it was greg.  i saw it while m wife was watching the lifetime channel.  ;-)



I suppose I've reached celebrity status.  The "decently skiing bumps" part puts some doubt that it was me though. 

As I understand it, the commercial is only running on Comcast and we have Cablevision. Out of morbid curiosity, I'd be interested in seeing it. Okay, I really just want to pad my ego.  If anyone has a way to extract it from a DVR or something and post it online, let me know.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 7, 2009)

severine said:


> I would try Temptor with fresh bumps



Its just my opinion, but I find the smaller fresh bumps much harder to ski. The bigger more developed bumps help me keep my speed in check while I turn into a rocket on the smaller fresh bumps.

I skied Temptor last night and those things sure do need to be re-seeded. No lines to speak of with lots of snow making whales. It reminds me of NorEaster last season before they re-seeded. The odd thing is that I was skiing those funky bumps last night better than I have skied good bumps all season.


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2009)

Chris indicates Temptor and Nor'easter will be mowed tonight. They will be open as groomed trails tomorrow (gasp!  ). They will then be reseeded tomorrow night. He also would like to get something up on Exhibition for the weekend.

So tomorrow, there will be no bumps at Sundown. That makes me sad...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 7, 2009)

Greg said:


> Chris indicates Temptor and Nor'easter will be mowed tonight. They will be open as groomed trails tomorrow (gasp!  ). They will then be reseeded tomorrow night. He also would like to get something up on Exhibition for the weekend.
> 
> So tomorrow, there will be no bumps at Sundown. That makes me sad...



That just means my idea of taking Friday off and hitting Sundown may come to fruition.  Gotta run it by the bosses.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 7, 2009)

this is great news!  I have the green light to go saturday afternoon/evening.  sounds like the perfect time to hit it.


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2009)

2knees said:


> this is great news!  I have the green light to go saturday afternoon/evening.  sounds like the perfect time to hit it.



I'm thinking Saturday morning, but if that doesn't fly, I'll do the night. I would love to get on them first thing in the morning after snowmaking Friday night. The low Friday night is forecast to be 11 degrees!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 7, 2009)

Greg said:


> I'm thinking Saturday morning, but if that doesn't fly, I'll do the night. I would love to get on them first thing in the morning after snowmaking Friday night. The low Friday night is forecast to be 11 degrees!



call me and give me your grade if you go in the morning.

I now have your sliding scale figured out.

A=D
B=F
C= stay home and get drunk.  :razz:


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2009)

Rumor has it there will be a pair of kickers 1/3 of the way down the trail.

      

Get your old school cheese on!


----------



## jarrodski (Jan 7, 2009)

who can meet me tomorrow afternoon to help pick the kicker spot ?  860.810.7417

that's my cell.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 7, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> who can meet me tomorrow afternoon to help pick the kicker spot ?  860.810.7417
> 
> that's my cell.




Is this location the same location that will be used for the bump comp?  If not, i would suggest putting it down low, towards the end of the current bump setup, so as to not interrupt the flow of bumps which arent exceptionally long to begin with.

If it is going to be the same location as for the comp, i would put it right where you had it last year.  If you could just build it so it has more pop to it and therefor requires less of a landing zone that would be awesome.

my .02 cents.

and if you dont listen to me, i will spit off the lift the next time i see that nuclear green hat working on a feature.  :razz:


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> who can meet me tomorrow afternoon to help pick the kicker spot ?  860.810.7417
> 
> that's my cell.



I'm not a big air guy so I don't know how much I could help, but I might be able to sneak up there. I think johnnypoach is working the NASTAR race tomorrow afternoon. Maybe he could come over early?

Pat told me the other day that he counted like 20 something turns on Temptor the way it was set up last. I would think you would want at least 7 or 8 turns before the jump, and then at least as many after. Based on the video I did, it seems there were about 10 turns before the jump last year:



I think that was pretty good, maybe a tad higher on the hill so the landing is steeper and there are more steep bumps afterwards? Kicker placement is tricky since the run is not that long to begin with. You don't want to forfeit too many of the best turns which are usually at the top, although the bottom had the best earlier this year.

You guys are going to need to chop up the landings from time to time too.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2009)

I thought the placement was pretty good last year.


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2009)

Greg said:


> I suppose I've reached celebrity status.  The "decently skiing bumps" part puts some doubt that it was me though.
> 
> As I understand it, the commercial is only running on Comcast and we have Cablevision. Out of morbid curiosity, I'd be interested in seeing it. Okay, I really just want to pad my ego.  If anyone has a way to extract it from a DVR or something and post it online, let me know.





I just bought a plane ticket out to Hollywood. :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Jan 7, 2009)

Greg said:


> I just bought a plane ticket out to Hollywood. :lol:



Yup, that's the commercial!

So Greg, you going to start skiing bumps in some blinged out sunglasses now instead of goggles


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Yup, that's the commercial!
> 
> So Greg, you going to start skiing bumps in some blinged out sunglasses now instead of goggles



Great idea! I'll add that to my list.


----------



## severine (Jan 7, 2009)

Can I have your autograph?


----------



## powhunter (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice A&E   btw!!!!!!!

steveo


----------



## 2knees (Jan 7, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Nice A&E   btw!!!!!!!
> 
> steveo




it's cool to watch bump skiing in slow motion


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 7, 2009)

those were some mighty fine turns!


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2009)

2knees said:


> it's cool to watch bump skiing in slow motion



Dayum! :-o Sucker punch in my shining moment of glory. :-? Maybe they should have included your high-speed wreck instead. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> those were some mighty fine turns!



Indeed. Truly amazing that I was actually able to put three together that they could use like that.  :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Jan 7, 2009)

Greg said:


> Dayum! :-o Sucker punch in my shining moment of glory. :-? Maybe they should have included your high-speed wreck instead. :lol:




:lol:  you wouldnt have it any other way.

i'm sure it looks great, but unfortunately no vimeo or youtube at work for me.  cant wait to laugh at it, i mean watch it tonight.


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2009)

2knees said:


> i'm sure it looks great, but unfortunately no vimeo or youtube at work for me.  cant wait to laugh at it, i mean watch it tonight.



I don't know how you're containing yourself. There is a full 2 seconds of me in all my radical bump skiing glory. It truly is a masterpiece. My agent already has several more gigs lined up. The big money will start rolling in very soon, my friend.

uke:

:lol:


----------



## danny p (Jan 7, 2009)

nice work!!  I never knew Sundown had the "steepest terrain in ct".


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2009)

danny p said:


> nice work!!  I never knew Sundown had the "steepest terrain in ct".



Amazing isn't it? :-? It's entirely the truth too! :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Jan 7, 2009)

Greg said:


> I don't know how you're containing yourself. There is a full 2 seconds of me in all my radical bump skiing glory. It truly is a masterpiece. My agent already has several more gigs lined up. The big money will start rolling in very soon, my friend.
> 
> uke:
> 
> :lol:



So when do you get your bump skiing reality show???  Or maybe will it be "Celebrity bump rehab" or "The Biggest Bumper"???

Then of course your going to need a plan to deal with all your new groupies that will be mobbing you in the lift lines 

In the NEXT Sundown commercial,  you'll have to get an AZ sticker in the shot! And maybe get Hardline to come up with some tunes for a rad soundtrack :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Jan 7, 2009)

lookin good greg.  ran right in the door and up to the computer to watch this!


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2009)

2knees said:


> lookin good greg.  ran right in the door and up to the computer to watch this!



Thanks, but really the most important thing is they felt showing the bumps, if even only for a few seconds, was important. As always, the mighty Sundown gets it.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 7, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> who can meet me tomorrow afternoon to help pick the kicker spot ?  860.810.7417
> 
> that's my cell.



The spot last year was pretty good, maybe 10 feet further up. As far as ramp angle goes, I'd use about what's on the left side of the big jump on Stinger (or at least was on Monday.) Good amount of time in the air without too much distance used up, and good loft for daffys and backscratchers.

And can we borrow shovels when we show up between now and the comp, help keep things fresh?


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2009)

Nor'easter/Temptor was reseeded last night. Exhibition gets seeded tonight. 8" of snow by Sunday. Gonna be a great weekend!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Nor'easter/Temptor was reseeded last night. Exhibition gets seeded tonight. 8" of snow by Sunday. Gonna be a great weekend!



Stoked!  The anticipation is getting to me now.  Fresh bumps and snow for Sunday!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 9, 2009)

ha the snow is a blessing and a curse.  my mother in law is now going to bag coming down here and i'll be using her ticket to Disney on Ice on saturday afternoon.

maybe sunday for me but i need to be in front of a tv by 4:00.

here we go steelers here we go


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 22, 2009)

i'm too lazy to re-read this entire thread.

is the GB plan to seed top to bottom down one side or will it be seeded only for a 1/4, /1/3, 1/2 the length of the trail?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i'm too lazy to re-read this entire thread.
> 
> is the GB plan to seed top to bottom down one side or will it be seeded only for a 1/4, /1/3, 1/2 the length of the trail?



My understanding is top to bottom on one side, skiers right I think.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 22, 2009)

i'd like to see them try the approach sunapee takes to seeding them.  since gunbarrel is steeper, straighter and wider, it may work there.


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i'm too lazy to re-read this entire thread.
> 
> is the GB plan to seed top to bottom down one side or will it be seeded only for a 1/4, /1/3, 1/2 the length of the trail?



Yes, top to bottom, skier's right. 1,800 linear feet long. They will seed it in late February.



2knees said:


> i'd like to see them try the approach sunapee takes to seeding them.  since gunbarrel is steeper, straighter and wider, it may work there.





That approach might also result in less puking for Kurt. :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 22, 2009)

2knees said:


> i'd like to see them try the approach sunapee takes to seeding them.  since gunbarrel is steeper, straighter and wider, it may work there.



you are reading my mind.. i was at Sunapee this past weekend and was shocked/fascinated with  the bumps on UFG.  it had to be at least 3x as long as temptor.  i took a run down GB last night while temptor was roped off and thought it was just about the same length as UFG.  That would be sweet..


----------



## 2knees (Jan 22, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> you are reading my mind.. i was at Sunapee this past weekend and was shocked/fascinated with  the bumps on UFG.  it had to be at least 3x as long as temptor.  i took a run down GB last night while temptor was roped off and thought it was just about the same length as UFG.  That would be sweet..



i'm not sure if i've ever seen such incredible and distinct lanes/lines as Flying goose had.  i'm dying to get back there.

i'm also secretly dying to star in a powbmps headbangers ball video but thats just a pipe dream.....


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 7, 2009)

i'm a little sad. once we start skiing bumps on GB i will miss hitting lower EX bumps.


----------



## Greg (Feb 7, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i'm a little sad. once we start skiing bumps on GB i will miss hitting lower EX bumps.



Why in the world would you miss them? *Top to bottom* on Gunbarrel. That's full vert of bumps. Medium angle-steep-low angle-and then medium again. It's going to be SICK!!! Trust me, Ex will be a distant memory, especially since they're going to be flattened anyway.

I heard from Chris Sullivan that the plan is to start seeding Gunny sometime after 2/22. Probably not all the way to the bottom right away since there is one more race to do. Once Gunny is fully seeded and skied in, they'll flatten Temptor and Exhibition. At some point Nor'easter will be seeded from the sundeck skier's right down though side to side bumps on lower N'E. That'll give some more mellower bumps to all the people who's been warming up on Ex.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 7, 2009)

Greg said:


> Why in the world would you miss them?


because i can ski those bumps like 2knees skis temptor (well, almost like he does).


----------



## severine (Feb 7, 2009)

Well, at least when there are bumps on Gunny, I can ski the same trail as Brian.


----------



## Greg (Feb 16, 2009)

I mentioned this in the TR from yesterday, but figured I'd update this thread. The plan still is to get started on Gunbarrel sometime after Sunday. Chris is thinking probably only 2 1/2 cat's width of groomed on the far skier's left. If that comes to pass, that means a lot of bumps! The Temptor season has been great, but the next 6 weeks is going to be nutty for local bumpin'.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 16, 2009)

Sweet!  Can't wait, Gunny is gonna be FUN!


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 16, 2009)

Now that I am finally getting a feel to the Temptor bumps your going to change it on me.


----------



## Greg (Feb 16, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Now that I am finally getting a feel to the Temptor bumps your going to change it on me.



Gunny won't be significantly harder, just *a lot* more of it. But with the sun exposure even a 35 degree sunny afternoon will result in soft mush bumps. If you want Temptor to soften you almost need rain.

It's really gonna be great.


----------



## severine (Feb 16, 2009)

I'll gladly ski to the left of you guys.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 16, 2009)

They blew some whales on gunny last night ....Monty the race guy said  they were stockpiling for when they seed it


----------



## Greg (Feb 16, 2009)

powhunter said:


> They blew some whales on gunny last night ....Monty the race guy said  they were stockpiling for when they seed it



Yep. Chris also said part of the prep will include plowing snow to skier's right. They're taking this thing seriously!


----------



## thorski (Feb 17, 2009)

So are the bumps on GB done?


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 17, 2009)

Greg said:


> I mentioned this in the TR from yesterday, but figured I'd update this thread. The plan still is to get started on Gunbarrel sometime after Sunday. Chris is thinking probably only 2 1/2 cat's width of groomed on the far skier's left. If that comes to pass, that means a lot of bumps! The Temptor season has been great, but the next 6 weeks is going to be nutty for local bumpin'.





thorski said:


> So are the bumps on GB done?



Are you following this thread?  If you scroll up a bit you will see Greg's quoted post.


----------



## thorski (Feb 17, 2009)

it says they are starting after sunday. does it say they are done yet?


----------



## mondeo (Feb 17, 2009)

thorski said:


> it says they are starting after sunday. does it say they are done yet?


How can they be done when they aren't starting for another 5 days?


----------



## Greg (Feb 17, 2009)

thorski said:


> it says they are starting after sunday. does it say they are done yet?





mondeo said:


> How can they be done when they aren't starting for another 5 days?



I posted *yesterday *that they are starting *after Sunday*. Hope it's clear now...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2009)

I just talked to Chris, they're shelving the plans to bump up Gunny and are going to turn it into one giant super pipe instead.  Should be pretty awesome!


----------



## severine (Feb 17, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I just talked to Chris, they're shelving the plans to bump up Gunny and are going to turn it into one giant super pipe instead.  Should be pretty awesome!


Lame. No small- to mid-pipe to learn on first.


----------



## thorski (Feb 17, 2009)

severine said:


> Lame. No small- to mid-pipe to learn on first.



Much like learning on ego bumps first.
How would you like to learn bumps on OL?


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 17, 2009)

thorski said:


> Much like learning on ego bumps first.
> How would you like to learn bumps on OL?



If I was more local to K that is how I would do it.  But alas, I'll have to settle for the best seeded bumps in SNE.  

This whole Sundow Super Pipe things is getting as old as the battle between CLITS and ANUSs.


----------



## thorski (Feb 17, 2009)

Greg said:


> I posted *yesterday *that they are starting *after Sunday*. Hope it's clear now...



my bad i thought it was this past sunday. I was looking forward to skiing them this week at night. Curious as to how the bumps are at night.


----------



## Greg (Feb 17, 2009)

thorski said:


> Curious as to how the bumps are at night.



I love it. Some people claim to have visibility issues, but I think the lights light up the bumps fairly well. I've found skiing bumps in flat light at the end of the day much more difficult than skiing them at night. Keep an eye on T&E. There's no secret as to when some AZers will be there. Temptor is skiing pretty good right now.


----------



## thorski (Feb 17, 2009)

t&e?


----------



## severine (Feb 17, 2009)

thorski said:


> Much like learning on ego bumps first.
> How would you like to learn bumps on OL?


Bring it on!


----------



## severine (Feb 17, 2009)

thorski said:


> t&e?


=Trips & Events


----------



## thorski (Feb 17, 2009)

what OL? go ahead and ski it lady


----------



## Greg (Feb 17, 2009)

thorski said:


> t&e?



http://forums.alpinezone.com/trips-events-forum/


----------



## severine (Feb 17, 2009)

thorski said:


> what OL? go ahead and ski it lady


You have mistaken me for a CLIT. I may have one, but I am not one. I don't ski bumps. :lol: Nice analogy though. Touche.


----------



## Greg (Feb 17, 2009)

Greg said:


> Yep. Chris also said part of the prep will include plowing snow to skier's right. They're taking this thing seriously!



Lots of big whales on skier's right of Gunny. Looks like great coverage right now. It's going to be SICK!


----------



## jarrodski (Feb 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> Lots of big whales on skier's right of Gunny. Looks like great coverage right now. It's going to be SICK!



gone are the days of groom it flat mentality... 

the two most interesting trails in the state will have park and bumps on them...  

and i was reminded yesterday that its going to be top to bottom on gunny...that's a lot of kurt puke


----------



## Greg (Feb 18, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> gone are the days of groom it flat mentality...
> 
> the two most interesting trails in the state will have park and bumps on them...
> 
> and i was reminded yesterday that its going to be top to bottom on gunny...that's a lot of kurt puke



You guys are our heros! And I agree about them being the two most interesting trails in CT. And no worries, I never forget the plan was top to bottom. 1,800 linear feet of sunny mogul goodness. It's going to be a great six weeks. Remind Kurt to pop a couple Dramamine. :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Feb 18, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> gone are the days of groom it flat mentality...
> 
> the two most interesting trails in the state will have park and bumps on them...
> 
> and i was reminded yesterday that its going to be top to bottom on gunny...that's a lot of kurt puke



if the dude is yaking doing that little shot on temptor, he's gonna be absolutely blowing chunks by the time he finishes that whole trail.  

Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?Is it done yet?

Is it done yet?


----------



## powhunter (Feb 18, 2009)

Staring sunday night?????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## mondeo (Feb 18, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> the two most interesting trails in the state will have park and bumps on them...


You guys realize there's a barrel on the landing area of that nice jump you just put on Stinger?


----------



## jarrodski (Feb 18, 2009)

mondeo said:


> You guys realize there's a barrel on the landing area of that nice jump you just put on Stinger?



if you start at the landing for the unbow rail, go straight, with no speed checks, pumps or pushes.. you'll be two easy feet over the top of that barrel.  SOOOOOOOO FUN


----------



## thorski (Feb 18, 2009)

snow tonight at sundown.


----------



## Greg (Feb 18, 2009)

thorski said:


> snow tonight at sundown.



I'll be there between 7 and 8 pm.


----------



## Greg (Feb 18, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Staring sunday night?????????????????????????????????????????????????



Ahem.....cough cough...

Saturday night (maybe)


----------



## Greg (Feb 18, 2009)

The latest plan is to start with the top third and shortly after go down to the old mid station. After March 1st they will seed to the bottom. And that's when it gets real nutty.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> Ahem.....cough cough...
> 
> Saturday night (maybe)


----------



## mondeo (Feb 18, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> if you start at the landing for the unbow rail, go straight, with no speed checks, pumps or pushes.. you'll be two easy feet over the top of that barrel. SOOOOOOOO FUN


 
Sure, that's fine for us, but what's, uh, Greg supposed to get comfortable in the air with? I mean, I would totally feel comfortable just launching that thing that big first try. :wink:

Little bit of a hijack, but any chance you guys could work in something like the table top that used to be there in somewhere? Either side of the unbow, perhaps? That was a fantastic jump for progressing from small to medium sized airs. Nothing in there right now that I feel comfortable working on a 360 with.


----------



## Greg (Feb 18, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Sure, that's fine for us, but what's, uh, Greg supposed to get comfortable in the air with? I mean, I would totally feel comfortable just launching that thing that big first try. :wink:



Why don't you go practice some drills on the flats, or throw down a triple twister, willya?

Sorry, bub. I ain't skippin' bumps to practice in the park....


----------



## bvibert (Feb 18, 2009)

How about a table top _in_ the bumps?? :idea:


----------



## Greg (Feb 19, 2009)

*Gunny Weekend!*

I just got the chills. Here's the deal:

They will push snow tonight to thicken up the base on Gunny. Friday night they will start seeding Gunny and Saturday night Chris thinks they should be down to mid station. Saturday looks like 35-40 degrees and sunny and Chris is thinking maybe 2-4 inches of snow overnight. Temptor will get flattened Saturday night.

BRING IT ON!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 19, 2009)

i bet i'll wake up in a cold sweat saturday the moment that cat starts smashing down temptor.

oh sweet temptor, you are short and not so steep but you gave it your all.

a fond farewell.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> I just got the chills. Here's the deal:
> 
> They will push snow tonight to thicken up the base on Gunny. Friday night they will start seeding Gunny and Saturday night Chris thinks they should be down to mid station. Saturday looks like 35-40 degrees and sunny and Chris is thinking maybe 2-4 inches of snow overnight. Temptor will get flattened Saturday night.
> 
> BRING IT ON!




So when can we start skiing Gunny?


----------



## Greg (Feb 19, 2009)

2knees said:


> i bet i'll wake up in a cold sweat saturday the moment that cat starts smashing down temptor.
> 
> oh sweet temptor, you are short and not so steep but you gave it your all.
> 
> a fond farewell.



:lol: I took a good long look up there after my final run last night. Big gnarley powder bumps. Brought a tear to me eye....







Thank you Temptor.


----------



## Greg (Feb 19, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> So when can we start skiing Gunny?



As soon as you get some skill? :razz:


----------



## thorski (Feb 19, 2009)

skied it last night. very nice. i gotta say and i have said this since the first time i went there. I would put the bar in the main lodge area in the round part up top.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 19, 2009)

2knees said:


> i bet i'll wake up in a cold sweat saturday the moment that cat starts smashing down temptor.
> 
> oh sweet temptor, you are short and not so steep but you gave it your all.
> 
> a fond farewell.





Greg said:


> :lol: I took a good long look up there after my final run last night. Big gnarley powder bumps. Brought a tear to me eye....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is kinda sad, but getting Gunny instead will be more than worth it!


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> As soon as you get some skill? :razz:



That could be a while


----------



## bvibert (Feb 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> As soon as you get some skill? :razz:



:lol:  Nice burn!


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Feb 19, 2009)

Back in the 70’s the bar was above the Rental Shop. Where, the Ski Shop is currently located. Someone fell down the stairs and took legal action against the ski area and the bar was moved the following year. The current bar used to be the ticket office.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 19, 2009)

Screw the bar, we wanna hear more about the bumps!


----------



## thorski (Feb 19, 2009)

Chris Sullivan said:


> Back in the 70’s the bar was above the Rental Shop. Where, the Ski Shop is currently located. Someone fell down the stairs and took legal action against the ski area and the bar was moved the following year. The current bar used to be the ticket office.



Someone always has to ruin it. So i hear you are gonna call the new expansion area satans ridge.


----------



## severine (Feb 19, 2009)

Chris Sullivan said:


> Back in the 70’s the bar was above the Rental Shop. Where, the Ski Shop is currently located. Someone fell down the stairs and took legal action against the ski area and the bar was moved the following year. The current bar used to be the ticket office.


Without knowing that, the first thing I thought was that a bar upstairs is a huge liability issue. Great idea for having it as close to the parking lot as possible without having to even use stairs. :beer:


----------



## thorski (Feb 19, 2009)

The pickle barrell and wobbly barn both have stairs, as does snowshed, and bear mountain lodges at K. So do many bars i've been to. Hell killington has a bar at the top of the mountain. :flag:


----------



## 2knees (Feb 19, 2009)

thorski said:


> Hell killington has a bar at the top of the mountain. :flag:



Had.

although technically, i guess the bar is probably still there.  getting service might be a huge problem though.


----------



## thorski (Feb 19, 2009)

2knees said:


> Had.
> 
> although technically, i guess the bar is probably still there.  getting service might be a huge problem though.



I had a long trail with tatiana there last weekend.


----------



## Greg (Feb 19, 2009)

thorski said:


> skied it last night. very nice.



You should've said hello. I don't think we saw any other adults on Temptor last night, except for Nigel and the guy in the orange coat that competed in the bump comp. Maybe that's you? Actually, there was also a guy in a red coat. Come on - out of the closet. :lol:


----------



## thorski (Feb 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> You should've said hello. I don't think we saw any other adults on Temptor last night, except for Nigel and the guy in the orange coat that competed in the bump comp. Maybe that's you? Actually, there was also a guy in a red coat. Come on - out of the closet. :lol:



You blew past us in the line to the lift. I think that was you with cab-crawlers.  I was with my girl and a friend in an orange jacket.
 I was in old armour=all green.
We will be up next week at night sometime. Probably with more peeps.  You owe me a shot of jaeger. :beer:
So have you been singing that song in your head? I think you should put that in one of your next videos.


----------



## Greg (Feb 19, 2009)

thorski said:


> You blew past us in the line to the lift. I think that was you with cab-crawlers.  I was with my girl and a friend in an orange jacket.
> I was in old armour=all green.
> We will be up next week at night sometime. Probably with more peeps.  You owe me a shot of jaeger. :beer:
> So have you been singing that song in your head? I think you should put that in one of your next videos.



Don't recall blowing past anybody, but I guess it's possible. :lol: We were on a powder bump mission last night. I apologize if I was rude.


----------



## Greg (Feb 19, 2009)

Okay. I know we talked about it, but I think it's now time to pool together a big delivery of beer for Chris, Kurt, Jarrod and the snow makers.

I'm in for a case.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> Okay. I know we talked about it, but I think it's now time to pool together a big delivery of beer for Chris, Kurt, Jarrod and the snow makers.
> 
> I'm in for a case.



Put me down for a case as well.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> Okay. I know we talked about it, but I think it's now time to pool together a big delivery of beer for Chris, Kurt, Jarrod and the snow makers.
> 
> I'm in for a case.



I dropped off a case of beer on opening day. But I am game for another


----------



## severine (Feb 19, 2009)

They definitely prefer beer to cookies. :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 19, 2009)

severine said:


> They definitely prefer beer to cookies. :lol:



I prefer brownies with a green tint to them...


----------



## severine (Feb 19, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I prefer brownies with a green tint to them...



You're talking to the wrong person here... never had em, never will. I thought I heard those were Steveo's specialty?


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 19, 2009)

severine said:


> You're talking to the wrong person here... never had em, never will. I thought I heard those were Steveo's specialty?



Ohh, I was thinking that St. Paddy's day is coming up and all.... ;-)

Back on topic....

So Gunny is getting seeded.  Temptor is getting flattened. :-(  What about the Ex bumps, will they stay in place?  What about NE?  I thought I heard they might seed NE as well.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 19, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I prefer brownies with a green tint to them...



Then are they really BROWNies???


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 19, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Then are they really BROWNies???



you are blowing my mind man.... stop!!!!!

now back to your regularly scheduled mogul thread.


----------



## Greg (Feb 19, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> So Gunny is getting seeded.  Temptor is getting flattened. :-(  What about the Ex bumps, will they stay in place?  What about NE?  I thought I heard they might seed NE as well.



It's my understanding that Nor'easter will get seeded. If/when it does, Ex will be flattened. I'd imagine Ex will stay up until N'E gets bumped. Quite frankly, just about every trail looker's left of Gunny is now off my radar unless I'm skiing with my kids. :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> It's my understanding that Nor'easter will get seeded. If/when it does, Ex will be flattened. I'd imagine Ex will stay up until N'E gets bumped. Quite frankly, just about every trail looker's left of Gunny is now off my radar unless I'm skiing with my kids. :lol:



I'd hit NE for a warm up before I get me ass handed to me on Gunny.  :lol:  I know they flattened those Ex bumps last year for the Senior Games or something like that.


----------



## severine (Feb 19, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Ohh, I was thinking that St. Paddy's day is coming up and all.... ;-)


I have some green M&Ms... That's the best I can do. 


Greg said:


> It's my understanding that Nor'easter will get seeded. If/when it does, Ex will be flattened. I'd imagine Ex will stay up until N'E gets bumped. Quite frankly, just about every trail looker's left of Gunny is now off my radar unless I'm skiing with my kids. :lol:


So after Nor'easter's bumped up, no bumps on Ex anymore? Am I reading this correctly?


----------



## Greg (Feb 19, 2009)

severine said:


> So after Nor'easter's bumped up, no bumps on Ex anymore? Am I reading this correctly?



That is correct. It's time to graduate!


----------



## mondeo (Feb 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> Quite frankly, just about every trail looker's left of Gunny is now off my radar unless I'm skiing with my kids. :lol:


I'm in the market for a used pair of twin tips after I get the Wateas. I said last night the turn-earning bump skier is the biggest abomination in skiing, but I think I was wrong. A turn-earning, bump skiing jibhonk outdoes it.

Might have to get a pair of GS boards next year...


----------



## Greg (Feb 19, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I'm in the market for a used pair of twin tips after I get the Wateas. I said last night the turn-earning bump skier is the biggest abomination in skiing, but I think I was wrong. A turn-earning, bump skiing jibhonk outdoes it.
> 
> Might have to get a pair of GS boards next year...



I thought you could do everything on your bump skis? :smash:


----------



## severine (Feb 19, 2009)

Well, at least none of you would be over there to make fun of me while I pick my way down. That's one advantage.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 19, 2009)

severine said:


> Well, at least none of you would be over there to make fun of me while I pick my way down. That's one advantage.



i'm gonna hide in the woods and film you.  and maybe throw some snowballs at you as you go by.


----------



## Greg (Feb 19, 2009)

severine said:


> Well, at least none of you would be over there to make fun of me while I pick my way down. That's one advantage.



I suspect your kidding, but just in case you never have to worry about being laughed at by us. We save that for o3jeff. :razz:

There are areas on Gunny that aren't overly steep (mid-station area for one). Practice jumping in and out of the bumps right along the edge that's groomed.


----------



## mondeo (Feb 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> I thought you could do everything on your bump skis? :smash:


 
I could roundhouse kick Chuck Norris with my bump skis.

Honestly, powder is the one place that I think I'd have a more fun with a different ski. I just don't want to screw up the base and edges on boxes/rails. Basically just want a beater pair of skis that I don't care about.

Doubt I'll ever actually get GS boards.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 19, 2009)

severine said:


> Well, at least none of you would be over there to make fun of me while I pick my way down. That's one advantage.





Greg said:


> I suspect your kidding, but just in case you never have to worry about being laughed at by us. We save that for o3jeff. :razz:



Better start hitting them soon while I distract them for you. And they are even nice enough not to put the couple minutes of embarrassing video up of me hacking my way down, but I am sure it will surface.


----------



## severine (Feb 19, 2009)

2knees said:


> i'm gonna hide in the woods and film you.  and maybe throw some snowballs at you as you go by.


For some reason, I can actually picture you doing that! :lol:

I know you guys wouldn't laugh at me. To my face, anyway.


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2009)

Given its firmness, Temptor gets mashed tonight and they'll get started on Gunny as well. Get out there this weekend folks and start skiing that bitch in!


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2009)

2knees said:


> i bet i'll wake up in a cold sweat saturday the moment that cat starts smashing down temptor.
> 
> oh sweet temptor, you are short and not so steep but you gave it your all.
> 
> a fond farewell.



Those big bad bumps will probably be history before midnight. My heart skipped a beat. 


:lol: Eff it. Bring on Gunny!


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2009)

*Gunbarrel, so far...*

Looks nice and tight. When this thing is done, it's going to be *SICK*!!!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 21, 2009)

pumped 4 tomorrow!!


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 21, 2009)

That's gonna be one long bump run when they are done! They planning on continuing on them tonight?


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Feb 21, 2009)

We will make them wider and longer tonight.


----------



## severine (Feb 21, 2009)

How exciting!


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> That's gonna be one long bump run when they are done!



I said this in the fall. It's going to be the most challenging run in SNE, by far. Believe it! 8)


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> I said this in the fall. It's going to be the most challenging run in SNE, by far. Believe it! 8)



The snow tommorrow will be a big help. Randi and I were there for a couple of hours this afternoon. The bumps are a little rough to say they least. But nothing that some snow and a bunch of rippers can't fix.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 21, 2009)

Chris Sullivan said:


> We will make them wider and longer tonight.



why am i picturing Steve Austin, the Six Million Dollar Man right now.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> Looks nice and tight. When this thing is done, it's going to be *SICK*!!!




this is gonna be GREAT


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2009)

Awesome!  You're the MAN Chris! :beer:

I hope to get up there at some point tomorrow...


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 21, 2009)

2knees said:


> this is gonna be GREAT


----------



## jarrodski (Feb 24, 2009)

so you guys havent seen yet. . . 

kurt got real angry after puking for the 2nd time and quit... 

this is what it looked like this morning.. 





i don't know what the plan to rebuild is at this time


----------



## severine (Feb 24, 2009)

Jarrod - I like you! :beer:


----------



## mondeo (Feb 24, 2009)

Where is the pic hosted? I can't see it at work.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 24, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Where is the pic hosted? I can't see it at work.



flickr.  Don't worry you're not missing anything, just a close-up picture of some cord... uke:


----------



## Greg (Feb 24, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> so you guys havent seen yet. . .
> 
> kurt got real angry after puking for the 2nd time and quit...
> 
> ...



That's not even funny. :smash:

:lol:

Now you owe us an actual picture from the top of the rental center/ski shop.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> That's not even funny. :smash:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Now you owe us an actual picture from the top of the rental center/ski shop.



I was just going to post the same request.  seriously, can someone over there take a pic for us????


----------



## Greg (Feb 24, 2009)

2knees said:


> I was just going to post the same request.  seriously, can someone over there take a pic for us????



If we don't see anything today, I'll take one tonight.


----------



## jarrodski (Feb 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> If we don't see anything today, I'll take one tonight.



i don't like the tone you're taking with me.  do it yourself


----------



## Greg (Feb 24, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> i don't like the tone you're taking with me.  do it yourself



Come on man! Don't make us beg! :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Feb 24, 2009)

Puh-leeeezzeeee!!!!


----------



## Greg (Feb 24, 2009)

*Incredible!*

It's looking unbelievable. I would say the length is about 1/3 seeded. I chatted with Chris tonight and once he gets down to midstation, he actually wants to go back up and seed a few lanes wider. I took one run and checked it out. Almost impossible to ski right now, but it's incredibly symmetrical. There are going to be countless zippers setting up there once it gets soft. This must be proving to be a ton of work, but hopefully it will make Sundown a huge place for mogul skiers to converge on this March.

Giddy up! 

Here are a few pics. I actually got our SLR to take some decent night shots by steadying the camera on the roof of the car and leaving the shutter open for 5 seconds with the 300mm zoom lens. Enjoy:


----------



## mondeo (Feb 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> I took one run and checked it out. Almost impossible to ski right now, but it's incredibly symmetrical. There are going to be countless zippers setting up there once it gets soft. This must be proving to be a ton of work, but hopefully it will make Sundown a huge place for mogul skiers to converge on this March.


Wimp. They're perfectly almost skiable for 2/3 of the way that's seeded so far.

One thing that could help make it even better and reduce the work load is to space the bumps further apart. They are incredibly tight in parts now, to the point that I hung my tails on a bump next to the one I was turning on yesterday. At one point they're about 5 feet apart. 7 feet is really tight. 5 feet and you have to have WC level quickness to ski at moderate speed. I think I read somewhere that the Mogul Logic bumps that get seeded on Blackcomb are typically a 11.5 foot spacing. I'm thinking 8-9ft would be good for Gunny. (And in future conversations about bump spacing, I'm going to have to refer to troughs as cleavage.)

I wonder if there's any chance of moving the comp to Saturday? Making it a Sunday means that people that come in from out of town have to head right back out. Less chance to chill after the comp.


----------



## thorski (Feb 25, 2009)

That looks like pretty damn good. I might have to wipe the dust off my old bump skis and try them again. I don't really ski the bump skis often as they are almost useless at killington.


----------



## Greg (Feb 25, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Wimp. They're perfectly almost skiable for 2/3 of the way that's seeded so far.



You're my hero.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 25, 2009)

outstanding work Sundown boys!!!


----------



## mondeo (Feb 25, 2009)

Greg said:


> You're my hero.


I get that a lot. I'm my hero, too.

I took the video you and 2knees shot of me this year and put it into a single video for analysis. The soundtrack is the Foo Fighter's "My Hero."

:razz:


----------



## Creakyknees (Feb 25, 2009)

mondeo said:


> One thing that could help make it even better and reduce the work load is to space the bumps further apart. They are incredibly tight in parts now, to the point that I hung my tails on a bump next to the one I was turning on yesterday. At one point they're about 5 feet apart. 7 feet is really tight. 5 feet and you have to have WC level quickness to ski at moderate speed. I think I read somewhere that the Mogul Logic bumps that get seeded on Blackcomb are typically a 11.5 foot spacing. I'm thinking 8-9ft would be good for Gunny.



In a straight line going down the hill, the center of each bump should be 22'-0" (Yes, Chuck Martin from Mogul Logic uses 23'-0") center to center. 

You will set the next line 6"-0" away from the previous line you just set. Keep in mind the center of the first bump will start 11'-0" down from the first bump on the previous line.

If you go any less than these measurement the line will much too tight.:-D

I emailed Chuck Martin a few years ago and these are the instructions he gave me. If I can find the original email I will post what he wrote.

Have Fun....................:grin::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Greg (Feb 25, 2009)

Re: spacing. I thought the spacing, while tight, felt pretty good on Sunday, at least on the flatter stuff at the top. I can see it getting a bit more challenging now that we're down into the steeper section. Still, I would rather see it seeded overly tight than too spaced. Remember, there are going to be tons of snowboarders and less skilled skiers chopping away at those bumps. Exhibition took forever for good lines to form; granted that's mostly due to pitch and even more beginners than Gunbarrel will see, but still. Those things were miles apart. Remember before the lower section of Temptor was seeded, how spaced those bumps were? I think when it was reseeded, it was pretty similar to how Gunny is shaping up and the lines skied in great. 95% of the people skiing Gunny will not be fall line mogul skiers and I think the tight pattern will help to maintain the integrity of the field longer. There are a few bumps vaporizing up at the top already as they're getting chopped away. I suspect that when that base softens up, the bumps will ski in nicely and should last. My poser opinion.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 25, 2009)

Greg said:


> ....My poser opinion.



i'm heading over tomorrow afternoon with my son for some runs. i'll offer my poser opinion after that


----------



## mondeo (Feb 25, 2009)

Greg said:


> Re: spacing. I thought the spacing, while tight, felt pretty good on Sunday, at least on the flatter stuff at the top. I can see it getting a bit more challenging now that we're down into the steeper section. Still, I would rather see it seeded overly tight than too spaced. Remember, there are going to be tons of snowboarders and less skilled skiers chopping away at those bumps. Exhibition took forever for good lines to form; granted that's mostly due to pitch and even more beginners than Gunbarrel will see, but still. Those things were miles apart. Remember before the lower section of Temptor was seeded, how spaced those bumps were? I think when it was reseeded, it was pretty similar to how Gunny is shaping up and the lines skied in great. 95% of the people skiing Gunny will not be fall line mogul skiers and I think the tight pattern will help to maintain the integrity of the field longer. There are a few bumps vaporizing up at the top already as they're getting chopped away. I suspect that when that base softens up, the bumps will ski in nicely and should last. My poser opinion.


Top 1/3 is decent for the pitch and given that you won't have any speed built up. The next 1/3 is where it gets sorta nasty, where pitch increases, speed goes up, but the bumps actually get tighter. My guess is that they'll ski in to have more cleavage, but because they were seeded tighter they'll be a little funky, with multiple seeded bumps being combined. The top of Temptor had this happen, which resulted in a few weird diagonal bumps. The 8-9 foot spacing would keep them plenty tight for beginner/intermediate bump skiers, and ski in fine.


----------



## Greg (Feb 25, 2009)

mondeo said:


> The 8-9 foot spacing would keep them plenty tight for beginner/intermediate bump skiers, and ski in fine.



Then you head up there and drive the cat around till you puke.

I think we should wait and see what happens before going all negative. I think they're all in a learning process.


----------



## mondeo (Feb 25, 2009)

Greg said:


> I think they're all in a learning process.


Exactly. Just trying to provide some feedback while they're in the process of seeding, if I seemed negative instead of construtive I apologize; I probably should have been a little bit more careful in how I worded things. Plus I figure wider spacing means less bumps, which means less puking. If anything, they're trying too hard because people tend to complain about widely spaced bumps more than they do tightly spaced.


----------



## Greg (Feb 25, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Exactly. Just trying to provide some feedback while they're in the process of seeding, if I seemed negative instead of construtive I apologize; I probably should have been a little bit more careful in how I worded things. Plus I figure wider spacing means less bumps, which means less puking. If anything, they're trying too hard because people tend to complain about widely spaced bumps more than they do tightly spaced.



I hear ya. Let's just wait and see. Mega sun exposure on that area of trail. It's going to get baked from 10 am - 3 pm so it's going to soften up quick and often. I suspect skier traffic is going to change it quite a bit. Quite honestly, I prefer how Sundown seeded bumps take shape, eventually more like natural bumps. Perfect zippers like you get with the cat plowing approach like they do at Sunapee and Okemo are fun, but Gunny should take the form more of a natural mogul beast. In any event, it's going to be a hoot.


----------



## skidmarks (Feb 25, 2009)

*Practice Guys and you may win these!*


----------



## severine (Feb 25, 2009)

skidmarks said:


>


Dangling the carrot before the horse?  Nice!


----------



## skidmarks (Feb 25, 2009)

severine said:


> Dangling the carrot before the horse?  Nice!



What size do you think the winner will be wearing???


----------



## sLoPeS (Feb 25, 2009)

skidmarks said:


> what size do you think the winner will be wearing???



27.5


----------



## Creakyknees (Feb 25, 2009)

What trail is the bump comp going to be on?????:smile:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 25, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> What trail is the bump comp going to be on?????:smile:



Tom's Treat


----------



## Creakyknees (Feb 25, 2009)

:lol::lol::lol:HUH:???:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 25, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> :lol::lol::lol:HUH:???:



Sorry, Tom's Treat > Papoose


----------



## severine (Feb 25, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Sorry, Tom's Treat > Papoose


Well that's good since you love Papoose.


----------



## mondeo (Feb 25, 2009)

slopes said:


> 28.5


fify


----------



## Greg (Feb 25, 2009)

*Bump or Bust First Prize + The Meatheads!!!*

In case you guys missed it, there is some big news about the Bump or Bust posted *[post="395107"]HERE[/post]*.


----------



## Greg (Mar 3, 2009)

Apparently Kurt didn't get enough seeding Gunbarrel cuz he's reseeding Exhibition tonight! Sundown = moguls! :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> Apparently Kurt didn't get enough seeding Gunbarrel cuz he's reseeding Exhibition tonight! Sundown = moguls! :lol:



Awesome!


----------



## severine (Mar 3, 2009)

:lol: Is he going to seed them closer than last time?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 3, 2009)

Seeing the amount of people that were on GB yesterday, it's a good move to seed Ex again.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 3, 2009)

they should just seed everything.  toms treat, papoose, the terrain park, the unloading ramps, the liftlines, the parking lot, the bathrooms and of course the bar.....

:beer:


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 3, 2009)

2knees said:


> they should just seed everything.  toms treat, papoose, the terrain park, the unloading ramps, the liftlines, the parking lot, the bathrooms and of course the bar.....
> 
> :beer:



i heard kurt loves seeding bumps so much he stole a groomer one night and bumped up mohawk and southington.  police caught wind of it and made him plow them all down.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 4, 2009)

2knees said:


> they should just seed everything.  toms treat, papoose, the terrain park, the unloading ramps, the liftlines, the parking lot, the bathrooms and of course the bar.....
> 
> :beer:



I like your style.  Though a bumped up bathroom sounds kinda gross to me.


----------



## severine (Mar 4, 2009)

Watch out for huge dumps in there, too!


----------



## Greg (Mar 6, 2009)

*Sunday Mogul Gathering*

If anyone is interested in seeing what this place is all about, we're holding the first of hopefully a couple gatherings *[post="398735"]this Sunday, March 8[/post]*. If I can get ten or more people that need lift tickets, we can get a group rate of $40 for an 8 hour ticket. Remember, DST means daylight until 7 pm. The bumps should be soft and skiing well by Sunday afternoon. $40 to ski a 1,600 foot mogul field for 8 hours is a great deal. Trying to see if they'll do a beer special for us too.


----------

